# High Elf Rumours



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard today that ALL high elves are going to get the special rule always strikes first when not using great weapons, and that swordmasters will be getting Always strike at iniative order.

OHHH DEAR!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh joy as if we didn't hate them enough already aye


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats wrong with them at the moment???


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Quite a few people don't like them because they think they are a bit too powerful. Not as bad a Dark Elves but still not everybodies favourite army.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

thing is you hear that kinda stuff about virtually every army, in fantasy especially i think most armies are reasonably equal, with a few exceptions. Like anything lists can be abused but i dont think he can do so anymore than most other armies. My regular opps have complained about my Orc and Gobbo army in the past, an army i consider to my "handicap army"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

True but to me people seem to complain about the following armies the most:

Skaven
Vampire Counts
Dark Elves
Bretonnia
High Elves.

Or is it just me?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

add to that empire[gunline of knight heavy] lizardmen[skink swarm] ogres[for being ogres] tombkings Chariot/magic of doom, dwarves[gunline] and yeah you probably have the armies most people complain about. however it is about 75% of warhammer armies so what can we really comclude? Most Fantasy armies have room for abuse within the lists? Or maybe most fantasy players like to whinge? prehaps?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought most people thought the Tomb Kings List was pretty balanced.


----------

